# Stihl HS 86T Hedge Trimmer Parts?



## Giles (Jun 10, 2013)

I received a STIHL HS 86T Hedge Trimmer along with a couple of chainsaws. The Trimmer needs a few parts and I am having no luck finding some of the parts.
I have done a Google search and can't even find a parts diagram.
Anyone know why?


----------

